# 12v TV



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a D Tech LCD TV installed in my MH running through an inverter when not on EHU.

The TV is supplied with a kettle lead and adapter which steps 240v back down to a 12v DC input.

Conscious that an inverter is not very efficient, would it be possible to simply connect the 12v input direct to the MH's DC circuit? This would do away with the need for an inverter, but I wonder whether the adapter supplied contains some sort of essential voltage stabiliser.

Can anyone with the appropriate technical knowledge advise me on the feasibility of this. I'm not worried about invalidating the TVs warranty, but I am not asking for trouble if the variable voltage typically found in MH leisure circuits is likely to do harm.

John.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

99% of the time you'll be quite safe to just plug it directly into the 'vans 12vDC supply, most 12v TVs have a built in voltage stabiliser anyway. If you want belt and braces, use a 12v stabiliser, widely obtainable but rather overpriced IMHO.

Your TV will be unlikely to be subjected to high voltages unless you're on hook-up (with charger on) at the time or the engine is running so maybe a policy of using the TV from the supplied mains adaptor when on hook-up and straight off the 12v DC when running from battery is a good compromise? I doubt you'll be using it much with the engine running will you? :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And running a modern inverter above a 50% load is in excess of 90% efficient anyway.

Dave


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Gaspode and Dave. Thats as I suspected. I am running a 60w TV through an 800w inverter so I guess its not that efficent?

We wouldn't need the tv whilst running, but it is built in and it may not be that easy to switch between the adapter and direct wiring.

The 12v plug which goes into the TV is 4 pin (Din I think). Would this be 2 each of pos and neg or would two be redundant do you think? I guess I could check with my multimeter in the morning!

John.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

HarleyBiker said:


> The 12v plug which goes into the TV is 4 pin (Din I think). Would this be 2 each of pos and neg or would two be redundant do you think? I guess I could check with my multimeter in the morning!
> 
> John.


Most likely they'll be 2 pins on positive and 2 on negative to cope with the current drawn by the TV (5 amps @ 12v?) but most important that you check with a meter before trying to connect, make sure you don't mix up polarity or it could be curtains for the TV if it has no reverse polarity diode.


----------



## HarleyBiker (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Gaspode. I'll be on to it in the morning!

John.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I just installed such a tv in ours. Hooked it all up nice and neat to the 12v supply with a switch to turn it's power and that of the antenna amp off so they don't drain the battery when not in use. Only regret is that I didn't buy a tv with a built in dvd player. 

Now I'm looking for a separate 12 dvd player and then wondering where I will put it. Maybe made a mistake not getting the built in one. But a sales person kind of made me think that it was better to have separate units. My kids will want to watch movies when we are moving.


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

HarleyBiker said:


> Thanks Gaspode. I'll be on to it in the morning!
> 
> John.


My Knaus Sun Ti has a 12v voltage stabiliser, which runs the TV and the Status power pack. Not sure if it's strictly necessary, but it certainly give peace of mind - presumably the un-stabilised 12v circuit can rise to 14-odd volts when on hookup?

Morph.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

gaspode said:


> HarleyBiker said:
> 
> 
> > The 12v plug which goes into the TV is 4 pin (Din I think). Would this be 2 each of pos and neg or would two be redundant do you think? I guess I could check with my multimeter in the morning!
> ...


I think that DMtech TVs are wired +ve centre 4 pins and -ve the outer ring, Avtex Tvs are also wired this way.

Do not connect them wrongly or you will most likely destroy the TV


----------

